# Who/where to get the best price on auger gears?



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Had a guy give me an abused ST824. I'm pretty sure the gear box needs a rebuild. I haven't opened it up yet. But, it sure doesn't feel good. 

Where's the best place to get the gears? Google puts the average price at around $75. Is there anywhere that sells them at a more reasonable price?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that is a pretty good price for both gears, considering a new gearbox would cost about 300


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

The $75 price is for the brass gear only


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I try to go local but if I am not in a rush or the local guy just seems to high. Take the part number and plug it into Amazon. If you have Amazon prime the parts often come up prime and that is free 2 day shipping. 

Other wise I have used. Pats small engine parts, jacks, equipatron


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know if it's someone here on the forum. But there is someone in MA who sells used snowblower parts on Criagslist, including gearboxes. Maybe you could contact him and see what he has for prices. 

Snowblower Parts Ariens Toro Noma MTD Craftsman Murray Yard Machines


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Always check *Tulsa Equipment Warehouse* before settling for anything used:

Tulsa Engine Warehouse is your source for small gas engines such as Briggs & Stratton, Honda, Kohler, Kawasaki We have complete small gas engines and also lawnmower parts for gas engines.

Just bring your part numbers with you . . . . and combine orders to save more on their fixed price shipping.

Their Customer Service often helps me find more recent parts (functional equivalent) to replace obsolete (NLA) items.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have New Gears Available, but Not at Giveaway Prices. Also consider Your worm shaft and bearings might be bad as well, and possibly could eat up a new gear in no time.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you're in no hurry, wait till off season and look for a parts machine auger assembly. You can always disassemble and swap out the auger shaft to get the right width.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah, I'm going to tinker with this one. I really have no need for it. I'll be doing some searching for cheap parts thru the summer. Hopefully have it ready for next season.

Gotta find a motor, blast and paint the tub, ect, ect.

I did find most of the bearings I need for cheap, of'n eBay


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Zedhead said:


> ". . . Gotta find a motor . . ."


Does that mean an Electric Starter . . . . or a Gasoline Engine ?


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

An engine or *motor* is a machine designed to convert one form of energy into mechanical energy. Heat engines, including internal combustion engines and external combustion engines (such as steam engines), burn a fuel to create heat, which then creates a force.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/motor


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

No reason it cant BURN electricity..hence electric motors..LOL But i think he is talking about a gas motor..


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I've also found some paint to paint my rims.... and hubs


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

Just from my history take it apart before thinking about parts. May have a broken pin on the shaft that pushes on the thrust bushing. I've had 2. As well as seized rakes or impeller. Get the big picture then decide on a "plan".


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I've had enough of these apart to come to a pretty good plan of attack. Just from the feel of it, the gear is toast


----------

